# Chevy cruze Lt 2016 the volumen is not loud



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You found this out after you bought the car?


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

You didn't give us much info here. Is this a 2016 Cruze a 2016 Cruze Limited? I'm guessing it's the Limited because I don't think the new Cruze's are on the lot. Secondly, is this the base radio or Pioneer? But I'll throw out my stock suggestion anyway...

If you have the fader set someplace other than near center, you may find that the total volume available is very low. I forget which fade direction sucks more power away in the Pioneer systems but it has a dramatic effect on those.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Fading to the rear really impacts maximum volume.


----------

